# Dark Pripyat - Now available on iTunes



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi Guys

As you might be aware, last year i arranged a trip to the Chernobyl exclusion zone, this was my 2nd visit with a 3rd planned for Sept this year.

Over these 2 years i have taken many pictures and explored a large area of the Abandoned city of Pripyat:

Just wanted to share that my "photo-book" from Chernobyl and Pripyat is now live on the iTunes store:



> Dark Pripyat is an extraordinary interactive collection of pictures and sounds from the abandoned city of Pripyat & the Chernobyl exclusion zone during visits in 2010 - 2011


It's free for anybody to download (As long as you have an iPad - as this is what the interactive book is designed for) other static formats will be coming soon.

If you download and view, please feel free to leave a review or a rating it would be appreciated.

You can find the link to iTunes here:

http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/dark-pripyat/id504131884?mt=11&ls=1



















Thanks and hope you choose to download.


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

Just downloading on the iPad now. Thanks


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Absolutely amazing work. And it works so well with the iPad. Thanks for sharing this


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Will it work on mbp?


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

hoikey said:


> Will it work on mbp?


Hi there, no it's designed just for iPad

Thanks for the comments all.


----------



## Nozza (Mar 1, 2006)

have downloaded this and am looking forward to reading it, impressive so far, good layout and pictures


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

Nozza said:


> have downloaded this and am looking forward to reading it, impressive so far, good layout and pictures


Cheers mate, feel free to leave a review


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

Just to update this thread,

We have now released Dark Pripyat in PDF version for everybody without an iPad, viewable on most devices including your PC and other mobile devices

You can download it here (88mb):

http://www.urbanpixels.co.uk/site/dark-pripyat

Thanks


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks for all the support from DW.

To update we are now looking at nearly 300 downloads, with the cover image added to Editors choice on 500px http://500px.com/photo/4846402?from=editors

Cheers all!


----------



## tom_painter85 (Jul 5, 2007)

Downloaded this on the iPad and I have to say, really impressive - superb photography, and really well put together. I like the addition of the sound as you're reading; it adds so much more atmosphere, not that it was really needed with the subject matter.

Thanks!


----------



## Bungleaio (Jul 18, 2010)

Looks cracking mate, downloading now.


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Unfortunately Dark Pripyat has been missing from the iTunes store for a few weeks because of some Meta changes which we implemented which apple didn't update properly so it's been circulating their queue for a while.

*Until today!*

Dark Pripyat is now available again on the iTunes bookstore once more, you can find more information on iBooks on your iPad or on the link below:

http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/dark-pripyat/id504131884?mt=11&ls=1

PDF still available at: http://www.urbanpixels.co.uk/site/dark-pripyat


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Had a read if this last night, and really enjoyed it (as much as you can with this sort of thing) but anything to do with Chernobyl really interests me 

Scared the crap out of myself listening to the audio sections though


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks for that. I've always looked at the Pripyat topics on 28dl. Interesting stuff!


----------



## Nicholas (Jan 9, 2012)

Brilliant thank you


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

I'd so love to go out there sometime. I think it's one of those places you need to visit before you die.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Going to download the pdf & view while listening to "Stalker" by lustmord :devil::devil:


Update, loved it, many thanks :thumb:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Wow!!


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys, feel free to leave a review on itunes


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

Just like to update you all, over 3000 downloads of my book via iTunes and another 2000 downloads via the PDF version, thanks to all the people who've downloaded and told friends.

I have another book from the zone been released soon!


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

Just thought i'd add another update to this:

Around 100 downloads per week of the book, pretty steady downloads shows continuing interest which means we are now up to over 4000 downloads of the book in total with over 3000 downloads of the PDF copy from my website.

For anybody who's not seen the book feel free to check it out on the link below:

http://www.urbanpixels.co.uk/site/dark-pripyat-available-now-on-ibooks


----------

